# ISP Addresses Confusion



## Ina (Jul 6, 2014)

HELP!!! I recently visited a site that required an ISP address. So I asked the hubby what ours was, if we had one. He gave me two numbers. One is called LAN-IP (Local Area Network) which is for our WiFi Router, and the other is called, WAN-IP (Wide Area Network) for our cable provider Comcast.
Which one would be the one to use?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 6, 2014)

I have no idea but I think that mine thinks I am in North Carolina. If I Google say,a store,I will be given all the N.C. locations. And the other day I bought an Ipad Air and had to go to another cellular dealer to use my reward points to get a case for it. The salesman got on my Ipad to make sure it was up and running OK and said "North Carolina??!!??" But I forgot to ask him why that is and can it be changed.....


----------



## Honey (Jul 6, 2014)

Ina said:


> HELP!!! I recently visited a site that required an ISP address. So I asked the hubby what ours was, if we had one. He gave me two numbers. One is called LAN-IP (Local Area Network) which is for our WiFi Router, and the other is called, WAN-IP (Wide Area Network) for our cable provider Comcast.
> Which one would be the one to use?



try this


----------



## Ina (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks Honey


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2014)

Wow Ina, I've never been on a site that asked for my IP address.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 6, 2014)

Try this Ina .. https://www.whatismyip.com/


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jul 6, 2014)

Comcast is your ISP (Internet Service Provider) Comcast's IP (Internet Protocol) address is 192.168.0.1, the only reason I can imagine them asking for your ISP address is to use it in marketing, tracking or targeted advertising.


----------

